
Low code enables SAP cloud customer to build app in 9 minutes - ako
https://blogs.sap.com/2018/06/14/observations-after-talking-to-100-customers-across-na-about-sap-cloud-platform/
======
ako
Key take away after talking to 100 SAP cloud customers: Low code realy works.

